# Stupidly Expensive Goggles with Built In Display (Recon Zeal)



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

to name a few...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/26984-recons-gps-goggles.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/31478-goggles-all-you-cool-kids.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/26984-recons-gps-goggles.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/20947-big-ass-goggle-fight-2.html#post244697

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/20694-recon-instruments-hud-goggles.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/20873-sweetest-goggles-soon-come.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/33637-new-recon-zeal-transcend-goggles.html


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

We had several of those in stock. They all sold out. Must have been during our 20% off deal which brought them down to around $320. They retailed for $399 if I remember correctly.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> We had several of those in stock. They all sold out. Must have been during our 20% off deal which brought them down to around $320. They retailed for $399 if I remember correctly.


Did you try one, even indoors to see how well the display is presented?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Did you try one, even indoors to see how well the display is presented?


Unfortunately not. I'm not a shop employee. I work at our offices. Our warehouse is a separate location which I never go to, but I should for the very reason you state. Try a bunch of stuff on :laugh:

I don't think we had any of these in the shops though. Internet only.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Makes sense... I'm still waiting on a review tbh

http://www.gadgetreview.com/2010/11/recon-zeal-transcend-gps-goggles-review.html


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> to name a few...


weird, I searched and only got 1 post from recon. Apparently I suck at searching


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

haha yea message board generally have crappy search features to begin with, i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Seems cool ,but the price is :/


----------

